# neon tetras breeding ??



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a question ,, this morning when I turned my tank on I had a couple of neons that seemed like they were glued to each others side and squeezing in between my plants and acting altogether weird they wouldn't leave each others side and they are still doing this I been watching them and one of the neons keeps chasing the other neons that come close away and then goes back to being glued to to the other neons side ,,, are they breeding ??


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd say most likely yes they are breeding. Unfortunately the eggs will be eaten faster than spawned. Ttera eggs in a community tank have about zero chance of hanging around long enough to hatch and even if they did they would be a snack in no time.


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

im not tryingto breed them and have fry I was just wondering ,, thanks for answering


----------

